# [2008] At Marriott Grand Chateau



## Darlene (Apr 5, 2008)

Checked in yesterday.  Great location and rooms, but the pool is so tiny.  We're on the 30t floor with a strip view.
Darlene:whoopie:


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2008)

Darlene said:


> Checked in yesterday.  Great location and rooms, but the pool is so tiny.  We're on the 30t floor with a strip view.
> Darlene:whoopie:



Keep in mind that by showing your room key you can use the pool at the Aladdin or at Polo Towers. The pool issue at Grand Chateau will probably always be an issue but, once tower 3 is done a second pool will open up on the 5th floor between towers 2 & 3.


----------



## yobo500 (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you seen the 3 bedroom units? They are nice, especially with the 1 bedroom lock off.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 5, 2008)

We saw the plans downstairs with the additional pool planned. There is a great view from the roof.  I did not know that we could use the other pools.  We are in a lock-off of a 2 bedroom that we got with an AC.  With all the t/s here, I don't think it will be a problem trading into Vegas.  We only come down for the shows, and don't usually stay the week we have been here so many times.
Darlene


----------



## kjd (Apr 6, 2008)

*split weeks*

You might find the split week option attractive.  Owners can split their week into two separate stays.  Go twice a year or go once and rent the other.  I think that you may have to rent it yourself if you do rent to someone else.  I'm not sure if this option is available to exchangers.  There are a lot of options at MGC for owners.


----------



## Mary (Apr 6, 2008)

Darlene said:


> Checked in yesterday.  Great location and rooms, but the pool is so tiny.  We're on the 30t floor with a strip view.
> Darlene:whoopie:



Not only is the pool so tiny, but it's located right next to the skybar.  No way was I getting into a bathing suit right next to a bunch of nicely dressed people enjoying a few cocktails!  

Mary


----------



## vacationlover2 (Apr 6, 2008)

You can use the pool at Planet Hollywood and Polo Towers?  Is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## blr666 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, I spoke with the Concierge in MGC and she confirmed that we can use the Polo Towers & the Planet Hollywood pool, you just need your room key.  We used the Planet Hollywood pool, it's bigger.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 6, 2008)

vacationlover2 said:


> You can use the pool at Planet Hollywood and Polo Towers?  Is this true?
> 
> Thanks!



I have no idea why they don't make this more well known. It really shouldn't be a secrete. 

Before you get to excited, neither Polo Towers or Planet Hollywood has anything in the way of a spectacular pool. Polo Towers is a similar pool to MGC but it's a little larger. IMO, the pool at Planet Hollywood isn't much more than a very large cement pond. At least it's large enough to actually swim in without bumping into your neighbor.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 6, 2008)

*Cement Pond*

"Cement Pond"?    I haven't heard anyone refer to a swimming pool as a cement pond since the Beverly Hillbillies were in their prime in the 1960's   

Having been to Polo Tower I can tell you that their pool is kind of small, and they will close it at a moments notice if someone has an event planned for the rooftop (such as a wedding).   Was very inconvenient when it happened to us while we were staying there in one of the Polo Tower's Villas.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 6, 2008)

I was on the elevator today when a sales rep was on there with a couple doing a tour.  It is almost painful to be so close to someone and I want to say "you should really do a little research first. I know this great website."  The guest really wanted to see pool, and the sale rep was pushing them to go to the presentation first.  I couldn't help but say - "the pool is tiny."  I then heard the sales person say "you really shouldn't listen to strangers staying here, they don't know what they're talking about...."  It was all I could do to ask her how many weeks she owns, and how long she'd been t/s., not to mention the specifics of reserving a week with Marriott.  I am so glad that I found TUG before I bought any t/s.  
Darlene


----------



## oldkey (Apr 6, 2008)

*We just left today - yuck!*

We love Marriott - but I really felt like I was staying at a Courtyard:

- no restaurant - just a "marketplace" exactly as they have at Fairfields and Courtyards
- the smallest pool I have ever seen.....right next to the only bar
- who wants to walk all the way to the PH (long walk IMHO) or Polo pools? Those pools are not not special at all
- woke up each morning to a couple fighting on one side and running water on the other side - the walls seemed paper thin
- cabs were a slight problem - the night staff refuses to use the "flashing blue light" to call cabs - they walk out into the street and use their whistle....hopeing that a cab comes by when they do so.....they will not call a cab to be there at a specific time
- paid for these rooms from the website and did not receive room service as promised
- intended to take the tour, interested in the 3 bedrooms - quickly changed our minds after the first night

Marriott properties are always beautiful to me.......this was a big disappointment.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 6, 2008)

We are on the lock-off side if a 2 bedroom and the people are quite loud in the 1 bedroom side. We can actually hear there conversations.  I do miss a restaraunt. although they probably don't want to compete with all the great places on the strip.  
The sales person said today that this is Marriott's #1 selling property. :hysterical: 
Darlene


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2008)

Darlene said:


> We are on the lock-off side if a 2 bedroom and the people are quite loud in the 1 bedroom side. We can actually hear there conversations.  I do miss a restaraunt. although they probably don't want to compete with all the great places on the strip.
> The sales person said today that this is Marriott's #1 selling property. :hysterical:
> Darlene



Aren't they all #1? 

I don't know about #1 but MGC has sold fast than anticipated. Original build out was suppose to be 2016. Build out has been moved up to 2011 and they anticipate sell out around 2016. 

Eventually there will be a pool bar that will serve some menu items. In the near future there is suppose to be a Pizza Hut Express, and a lobby bar that is suppose to serve snacks.

One of the things I have not enjoyed about many of the Marriott 2 bedroom LO units has been the noise factor. For that matter I've had that problem with other resorts as well. We stayed in our Ocean Pointe studio unit all of once. That was enough. I could hear our neighbors converstions and every time they closed the microwave oven door or any of the cupboard doors. Our solution has just been to avoid staying in a studio LO when we can. We really prefer to just get a two bedroom unit and avoid the holiday rush. I've been in the master suite of a 2 bedroom LO and had to endure a couple fighting over money while in Vegas.


----------



## kjd (Apr 7, 2008)

*MGC amenities*

I must confess that while I have never traveled to Las Vegas to go swimming I do understand the problem of the small pool on the 38th floor of MGC.  Most of the other hotels and ts are that way unless the pool is at or close to street level.  However, the view from the 38th is spectacular at sunset.  I also understand that MGC is not for everyone.  It is not as family freindly as some of the other Marriotts.  To some that's an advantage.

MGC has what every piece of good real estate has, location.  There are over thirty good restaurants within one block of the MGC and some of the best entertainment anywhere. No matter how many hotels and ts are built in LV people will always want to stay on the strip.

When I last visited I counted 38 construction cranes from my front window.  There has to be over 10 billion in construction within a block of the MGC.  Within a few years most of the construction will be over. 

My point is that you can't judge MGC by what it is today.  To reach its' potential there must be sales, both new and resale.  I am happy to hear there are a lot of them.  On my last visit I was impressed by the number of sales presentations that were made, especially on weekends.  I was also told by employees (not salespeople) that they have about 98% occupancy at MGC.  On my last visit to MGV it was nowhere near that level.  I'm sure that's true at other Marriott ts as well.  I'll be back at MGC in a month. I appreciate all of the reports and photos that tuggers have offered.  Thanks.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 7, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Aren't they all #1? One of the things I have not enjoyed about many of the Marriott 2 bedroom LO units has been the noise factor. For that matter I've had that problem with other resorts as well. We stayed in our Ocean Pointe studio unit all of once. That was enough. I could hear our neighbors converstions and every time they closed the microwave oven door or any of the cupboard doors. Our solution has just been to avoid staying in a studio LO when we can. We really prefer to just get a two bedroom unit and avoid the holiday rush. I've been in the master suite of a 2 bedroom LO and had to endure a couple fighting over money while in Vegas.



Doug, I enjoyed viewing your pictures of Grand Chateau.  We're thinking of doing an exchange for November and the pictures really helped.  

My husband likes to golf -- is the weather suitable in late November for golfing -- looks like mornings may be cool.  We're not really gamblers -- although I like the slots.  We would be mainly going to golf, spend some time at slots, entertainment, and visit surrounding sites.

Is the Owner's Lounge just for Grand Chateau owners or for any Marriott Vacation Club owners?

The amount of construction is unbelievable.  Looks like it's a brand new town being built!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2008)

Darlene said:


> I was on the elevator today when a sales rep was on there with a couple doing a tour.  It is almost painful to be so close to someone and I want to say "you should really do a little research first. I know this great website."  The guest really wanted to see pool, and the sale rep was pushing them to go to the presentation first.  I couldn't help but say - "the pool is tiny."  I then heard the sales person say "you really shouldn't listen to strangers staying here, they don't know what they're talking about...."  It was all I could do to ask her how many weeks she owns, and how long she'd been t/s., not to mention the specifics of reserving a week with Marriott.  I am so glad that I found TUG before I bought any t/s.
> Darlene




Since the pool/bar area is smallish, sales people are not suppose to take tours up there. Occasionally another employee will take someone up for a quick peek. 

I once heard a salesman tell his prospects that the picture on the wall of the elevator was the view from the roof top. The photo was taken from the Stratosphere looking at the north end of the strip. I almost said something about not being able to see Circus Circus when I'm up there but I bit my tongue.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2008)

aka Julie said:


> Doug, I enjoyed viewing your pictures of Grand Chateau.  We're thinking of doing an exchange for November and the pictures really helped.
> 
> My husband likes to golf -- is the weather suitable in late November for golfing -- looks like mornings may be cool.  We're not really gamblers -- although I like the slots.  We would be mainly going to golf, spend some time at slots, entertainment, and visit surrounding sites.
> 
> ...



I'd like to think that early November weather would be decent golf weather but, I don't golf. As far as I'm concerned Vegas never really gets cold but, I like in the midwest where it gets plenty cold and stays that way for a couple of months. 

I believe the owners lounge can be accessed by anyone, even if they don't own at Marriott. All it takes to get in is your room key. The only computers at the resort right now are in the owners lounge and I can see a need for any exchanger to have access to the computers. 

You're a short walk over to the casino at Planet Hollywood. If you're not wanting to drive it's about as good as any place on the strip for playing slots. If you have a car and don't mind a short 5 mile drive south I feel that South Point Casino offers better odds and also has some nice affordable restaurants.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 7, 2008)

*Resort Codes Question*

When checking on II for Grand Chateau, it shows 2 resort codes -- MGC and MC1.  Is there any difference, and should I request both or is one better than the other?  Is this similar to the 2 codes for Grande Vista?

Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2008)

aka Julie said:


> When checking on II for Grand Chateau, it shows 2 resort codes -- MGC and MC1.  Is there any difference, and should I request both or is one better than the other?  Is this similar to the 2 codes for Grande Vista?
> 
> Thanks.



It's probably the same as the two codes for Grand Vista. They are both the same resort and there isn't any difference I know of between towers 1 and 2.

Now at the owners meeting they said they were looking at the idea of upgrading the room amenities for towers 3 and 4. That would mean if an owner owned in towers 1 and 2 they would have to exchange into towers 3 and 4. Likewise if someone purchased in towers 3 and 4 and wanted to stay in towers 1 and 2, which are nearer the strip and would have the better views of the strip, assuming you're in a room that faces the strip.


----------



## Kola (Apr 7, 2008)

Could someone please provide an update on the construction status at Marriott's Grand Chateau ?  

K.


----------



## beanie (Apr 8, 2008)

*we did the tour thursday*

and tower 2 is set to open shortly. prices we got for platinum were 29,900 for the 2 bdrm and 39,900 for the 3 bdrm . I think the 1 bdrm was 22k but not sure on that one


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2008)

beanie said:


> and tower 2 is set to open shortly. prices we got for platinum were 29,900 for the 2 bdrm and 39,900 for the 3 bdrm . I think the 1 bdrm was 22k but not sure on that one




Tower 2 was open and occupied when we were there last March. The lobby had not been expanded, the Marketplace had not been expanded and the lobby bar was not there yet but tower two was open and occupied.

At the owners meeting they said towers 3 and 4 would be built concurently rather than consecutively. They anticipated a construction start date either in the last quarter of this year or first quarter of 2009 but they did not have a definate date. Anticipated completion of towers 3 and 4 is sometime in 2011. Needless to say they weren't real definitive but generalized.


----------



## kjd (Apr 8, 2008)

*Owners in towers 1 & 2--view*

I was told by a salesman (who is no longer there) that the owners in towers 1and 2 would always be able to reserve a unit in those towers.  One and two overlook the Strip.  If fact, that was given as a reason to purchase before 1 & 2 sold out.  As proof of that it was stated that your deed will state that you are an owner in 1 or 2.  It is sort of like the difference between an oceanview and oceanside view at some of the other resorts.

Is this a fact or were we lied to by the salesperson?  Is this another example of MVCI moving the goal posts in the middle of the game?  For me, this is not a deal-breaker but rather a warning to all to understand the treaturous landscape of the timeshare industry.  Marriott included.


----------



## Eric F (Apr 8, 2008)

*Grande Chateau*

It is true that the sales volume at Grande Chateau has been outstanding since December of 2007. Here's why:

1) Marriott changed the Reward Points conversion rules from alternate years, to allow every year points option. A 2BR = 110,000 points EY. A 3BR = 125,000 EY.

2) Marriott had a promotional EOY purchase price of 55% of the EY purchase price and an 18 month option for the "other half EOY" purchase at 45% of the EY purchase price.

3) The 3BR lock-off being a 2BR and 1BR is unique within the MVCI system.

4) 51 Weeks of Platinum exchange power.

5) Location and limited II exchange locations on the Strip in Vegas.

Marriott owners see the opportunity to match the Grande Chateau calendar to any season/resort they own and get the 13 month reservation option. If they have enough villa usage options, they see the value of the Reward Point "ATM" function of the Chateau property for their hotel and air combo packages. Even with an EOY 2BR, the purchase incentives and financing incentives would get them 285K points within 2 years, then 210K every 2 years if the kept the ACC financing.

Most owners don't really care about the size of the pool or on-site dining options when they are in Vegas. It's all about using the MVCI platinum exchange, lock-off, or the EY points option.

When the new new towers and pool is completed, occupying owners will be even happier with their ownership of a Grand Chateau villa week.

Good luck in the casinos. Enjoy the buffets and shows. Always remember, "what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas"  

Eric


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2008)

kjd said:


> I was told by a salesman (who is no longer there) that the owners in towers 1and 2 would always be able to reserve a unit in those towers.  One and two overlook the Strip.  If fact, that was given as a reason to purchase before 1 & 2 sold out.  As proof of that it was stated that your deed will state that you are an owner in 1 or 2.  It is sort of like the difference between an oceanview and oceanside view at some of the other resorts.
> 
> Is this a fact or were we lied to by the salesperson?  Is this another example of MVCI moving the goal posts in the middle of the game?  For me, this is not a deal-breaker but rather a warning to all to understand the treaturous landscape of the timeshare industry.  Marriott included.



Never believe a salesman when his lips are moving. 

The last word I got from the manager of the resort was that Marriott was only THINKING about doing this. The reason given was that they were contemplating upgrading the room amenities (ie: they'll cost more). If they upgrade the units then it would not be fare for those that bought the more expensive upgraded units to get the less impressive original units. However, they had not decided at that time (Mid March) what they were going to do.

Now, which one was stretching the truth you'll have to decide. I know that the manager didn't have anything to sell and, saying current owners might not have access to the newer, fancier units could have caused current owners to become upset in that meeting (which didn't happen). They may be testing the waters to see what sort of reaction they'll get from current owners before making that final decision (will current owners be angry or show interest in buying another unit).

We've ridden the elevators with several sales associates and, while most are reasonably accurate with what they're telling people I've heard some blatent misrepresentations as well. Either that or the salesman was dumb as a door post.


----------



## kjd (Apr 8, 2008)

*Question on points change*

If as guest Eric says that MGC now gives points every year instead of eoy does this new change also apply to existing owners?  I'm not sure if points are written into a deed.  Are we going to have two classes of ownership walking around MGC?


----------



## Eric F (Apr 8, 2008)

*Grand Chateau Points EY*

Marriott occasionally changes the TS Plan for the Reward Point conversion values or frequency options possible to increase sales at that resort. A recent example would be the Legends Edge resort changing from EOY points to EY points option to help sell out the weeks there. Unless an owner purchases a new deed, their existing plan is not changed to match the current offering.

Yes, new purchasers can have different usage options than existing owners. This doesn't make them a "different class of owners" any more than a Gold season owner would be a 2nd class MVCI owner compared to a Platinum season owner. 

I hope this clarifies the issue for you.

Eric


----------



## twinglez (Apr 10, 2008)

If I remember right a sales rep said they are the #1 sales especially since it is one of their cheapest that has all platinum weeks, except one week, making it an easier trade especially with a lock off.


----------



## kjd (Apr 11, 2008)

*"excellent view" ?*

When looking at my MVCI account on the website they use the unit description as "excellent view".  Towers 1 and 2 have a view of the Strip.  Does this mean that my future reservations will always be in tower 1 or 2 or does it mean nothing?  Another poster raised the possibility of those of us who bought in towers 1 and 2 could also be placed in towers 3 or 4.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 11, 2008)

*The options are better it seems*

Just a very quick observation. My last three stays at LV have been at the Grand Chateau, Polo Towers and we're departing the Hilton Grand Vacation Club this morning - we start a week at the Wyndham Grand Desert tomorrow.  

Of the three most recent stays the most surprising was Polo as it was far better than I expected.  (Yes, renovated unit).  I loved the Grand Chateau but found the small pool and overall lack of services / common areas reduced the enjoyment of that resort. But the Hilton Grand Vacation Club - WOW!  It is every bit as nice in the unit as the Marriott but the resort is truly a resort - it blows away the GC.  The area around the HGVC is really turning around and when the construction is done it will be as good a location as the GC. The GC has a good location but its a real stretch to call it a resort. Even when construction is done it doesn't appear it will be anything close to the elegance of the HGVC.  Hilton got this one right.  Marriott seems to have come up below their usual standards.


----------



## kjd (Apr 11, 2008)

*Chase*

It will be a while before that neighborhood "turns around".  My advice is stay inside the resort.  Lose you money at the tables and not on the street.  You'll have a happier vacation.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Just a very quick observation. My last three stays at LV have been at the Grand Chateau, Polo Towers and we're departing the Hilton Grand Vacation Club this morning - we start a week at the Wyndham Grand Desert tomorrow.
> 
> Of the three most recent stays the most surprising was Polo as it was far better than I expected.  (Yes, renovated unit).  I loved the Grand Chateau but found the small pool and overall lack of services / common areas reduced the enjoyment of that resort. But the Hilton Grand Vacation Club - WOW!  It is every bit as nice in the unit as the Marriott but the resort is truly a resort - it blows away the GC.  The area around the HGVC is really turning around and when the construction is done it will be as good a location as the GC. The GC has a good location but its a real stretch to call it a resort. Even when construction is done it doesn't appear it will be anything close to the elegance of the HGVC.  Hilton got this one right.  Marriott seems to have come up below their usual standards.



I'm assuming your at the HGVC LV Stip location and, if that's accurate then yes, it really does blow away any of the Marriott's we've stayed at. HGVC LV Strip has been built as a full service resort and not just a timeshare. It's why we specifically own a week at that resort rather than any of the other Hilton's. We purchased when they were still selling tower 1 speculating that in the next decade the north end of the strip would be redeveloped. 

I do prefer the location of the Marriott and I prefer the three bedroom unit we own over the 2 bedroom unit at HGVC but, the over all resort the Hilton has built is one of the very best in Las Vegas. 

I am keeping in mind that MGC is a very young resort and there is much more to come. I believe MGC will rank right up there with HGVC LV Strip once it's built out and the lobby expanded to provide more services. I'm hoping that the pool situation and amenities greatly improve when the additional space is added. However, HGVC LV Strip will always have the luxury of having more land to develope that MGC will ever have.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2008)

kjd said:


> It will be a while before that neighborhood "turns around".  My advice is stay inside the resort.  Lose you money at the tables and not on the street.  You'll have a happier vacation.



Not really so long. The Sahara is undergoing major renovations with their new owners. Fountainbleau is well under construction and should open sometime in 2009. Eschelon Place has a very good start and will be open sometime in 2010. I'm not holding my breath on whatever MGM plans to build around HGVC as we seem to be heading into an economy that will discourage major construction projects and the Crown Las Vegas project slated to be built directly across the street has already been cancelled. 

So the neighborhood will be about halfway along in the next two years and probably fully redeveloped in the next decade. The Hilton project itself is slated to begin work on tower 3 by the end of this year with completion in 2010. I don't anticipate Hilton reaching build out on it's own project until sometime in 2016 and sell out won't occur for many years after that. By that time I anticipate more will be started or completed in the neck of the woods making the location considerably more attractive than it is now but, the redevelopement of the north end is well underway and not that far off into te future.


----------



## pioneer girl (May 8, 2009)

*Any updates on the GC Construction*

Is the only pool still the small one on the rooftop?  

Thanks!


----------



## kjd (May 8, 2009)

Yes, I believe it it the same at the present time.  In order for the other pool to be built I believe they would have to finish another tower.  It's supposed to be over a parking garage.  I'll be there next Friday but I'm not expecting many changes.  

Not many people travel to Las Vegas to swim.  The roof top is a great place to have a drink and look at the LV skyline at sundown.


----------



## daisy23 (May 8, 2009)

*Grand Chateau Pool*

We were there last month and yes, the only pool is the small one on the roof, at this point.  They will add a new one as they get going with construction on the last two towers - construction will start back up in the fall (that's the projection for now) and take as long as another 5-6 years for both towers, with the second pool going between the 2nd and 3rd towers on top of the parking structure, and will be larger.  It wasn't clear exactly when during the construction that the next pool will be done.

This is my recall from the brief property update I heard at the weekly update meeting (the meeting is on how to use your Marriott points and the Marriott program, via speaker phone from Utah, w/slides - the first I have seen that way), then staff answered questions about Grand Chateau afterwards.

We also learned that for now,  GC guests are welcome to use the pools at two neighboring properties, just by showing their door cards:  the Planet Hollywood Pool which is quite large and has a nice deck/pool chairs, the the Polo  Towers pool, which we heard was smaller but we didn't check that one out.

Yes, the current pool is small, and we worried that our 8 yr. old grandchild would find it so, but she loved it, no complaints, and swam and played happily there, along with other children, 3 times in two days.  There is also a whirlpool/jacuzzi pool.


----------



## IuLiKa (May 9, 2009)

Yup, I do not like the pool options at MCG. I wish they had a better option. Even when the new one will be build it will still not be up to the Marriott standards.

I do not think they should have additional restaurants on site. There are so many places to go eat in Vegas. 
J


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read that some rooms face The Strip. Do you have to be above a certain floor to get that view? What other views are there?

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## kjd (Jun 21, 2009)

*MGC views*

Basically, all rooms face the Strip in both towers 1 and 2.  Since the Harley Davidson cafe is in front of MGC the Strip can be seen by almost everyone.  The Harley building is a low-rise building with a parking garage and is probably only 3 stories at the most.  You will see City Center, Ballagio and Monte Carlo.

The Polo Club is another matter.  If you want to have a wider view of the Strip then you have to be above the Polo Club.  I would guess that you would have to be above the 25th floor at MGC to see NY NY, Excaliber, Tropicana, Mandeley Bay, etc.  There is no problem with the elevators at MGC.  They are fast and usually arrive at your floor within 30 seconds.  The Strip view is the same for the 1 and 2 bedrooms.  The 3 bedrooms have a better view because they are on the corners of the building.  The two bedroom suite of a locked off 3 bederoom will also give you a view of MGM and the airport. That's probably the best room but they will be scarce.  Good luck.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 21, 2009)

kjd said:


> Basically, all rooms face the Strip in both towers 1 and 2.




This is not an accurate statement. The three bedroom units on the ends of either tower have windows facing the strip but, 50% of the 1 and 2 bedroom units face both east and west. Those facing west face the strip. Those facing east face the mountains.

As you can clearly see in this photo, there are units on both sides of the tower. One side faces towards the west (tower 1 south west and tower north west) while the back side faces east. It is impossible for both sides to face the strip. 





Pic of side facing northeast and southeast (away from the strip)






A pic of the Western face of the tower (side that faces the strip)





Picture of the view from the dining area of a 3 bedroom unit in tower 1. This unit wraps around the end cap with some windows that face northeast. This is NOT the most easterly facing view form this unit. All units further down this side will have even less of a view of the strip. As you can clearly see, you're already starting to get a view that is up the strip but not facing the strip. The further you get around the building on the east facing side, the less chance you'll have of seeing much, if any of the strip.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 21, 2009)

Finally, a view from the eastern most view of the 3 bedroom unit. As you can see, this is definately NOT a strip facing view. The remainder of the units on that are completely on the east facing side will have less of a view of the strip than this window of the three bedroom unit. If I turned some to my left, I can see the strip but, it's definately NOT a strip facing view.


----------



## kjd (Jun 21, 2009)

*correction*

Well, I guess I stand corrected.  There are some MGC units that face east.  Although I have never stayed in a unit of any type (probably at least six different times) that faced the east, I now realize that you have to request a Striip view.  A Strip view is nice but I'd question myself going to Las Vegas for the view anyway.  I'd rather have a view of the crap table by spending more time out of the unit than in it.  There are no balconies at MGC but a Strip view is a nice feature especially from the three bedroom end units.  I guess I'll have to ask for a Strip view next time rather than expect one.  I have never asked for one in the past.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> One of the things I have not enjoyed about many of the Marriott 2 bedroom LO units has been the noise factor. For that matter I've had that problem with other resorts as well. We stayed in our Ocean Pointe studio unit all of once. That was enough. I could hear our neighbors converstions and every time they closed the microwave oven door or any of the cupboard doors. Our solution has just been to avoid staying in a studio LO when we can. We really prefer to just get a two bedroom unit and avoid the holiday rush. I've been in the master suite of a 2 bedroom LO and had to endure a couple fighting over money while in Vegas.



We had a very similar experience staying in an Ocean Pointe studio. We could hear the people in the 1BR side. When sitting at the small table in the corner using our laptop we could even smell what they were cooking. I think they were eating Indian food. It then sounded like a sword fight with all the clinking and clanging of knifes and forks on dinnerwear when they were eating. We developed a solution that was quite handy and it cut the noise down a lot.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 21, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> ..........We developed a solution that was quite handy and it cut the noise down a lot.




Now don't leave me hanging! What was that solution that cut the noise down? Not that we ever plan to stay in a studio unit again but, sometimes we do stay in a 1 bedroom unit and will catch noise from neighbors staying in the studio portion.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 21, 2009)

hudshut said:


> I've read that some rooms face The Strip. Do you have to be above a certain floor to get that view? What other views are there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria




I believe that Polo Towers 3rd tower is 22 stories tall. Of course, all the casinos hotel towers are greater than 22 stories so it might not matter all that much.

This is a view from 2909 looking towards the southwest. 2909 is a one bedroom unit in the first tower, which looks southwest on the 29th floor. I am not taking the photo straight out the window but am standing at the window looking to the south. The shot was intended to capture how much Polo Towers blocks that view. 





This shot was taken while I was sitting at the kitchen table in unit 2909.  I was using the zoom to capture the photo. 





Evening shot from 2909.





Keep in mind that, during this stay, the second tower was still under construction and MGM's City Center wasn't even halfway done yet. There wasn't a lot to take a picture of by looking slightly to the north out the window of this unit so, all of the pics I have of from this unit are looking southwest rather than angling to the west for a better view. This unit is also towards the end of the hallway, which may give it's windows more of a southwestern view than unit closer to the elevators or more towards the center of MGC's V shape for these two towers.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information on views at Grand Chateau, Doug and kjd. And thanks also for sharing the photos from your last trip.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 23, 2009)

hudshut said:


> Thanks for the information on views at Grand Chateau, Doug and kjd. And thanks also for sharing the photos from your last trip.



Keep in mind that the photo's I took from the 1 bedroom on the 29th floor are from a unit towards the end of the hallway. Units closer towards the elevator may have a better angle for seeing more directly towards the strip. Since I haven't been in one of those units, I'm really not certain. Also, because the last time we were there City Center was maybe 1/3 of the way to it's ultimate height, I wasn't taking pictures looking directly towards the strip. 

It's been over a year since our last trip to MGC and, thanks to the greed of the casino's (odds have become worse), the lack of deals in the casino coffee shops, all the uncompleted construction projects and the advent all those ultra clubs that overcharge for drinks ($100 for a $15 bottle of Vodka), we've choosen to exchange our MGC weeks for 2009 and 2010. We might be returning for 2011 but, Marriott has so many great places to exchange into and we also own HGVC, which doesn't have the selection that Marriott has. In 2011, we might be using our HGVC unit and trading our Marriott unit again. I would love to return to MGC once tower 3 is completed, the new lobby lounge has been added, the Marketplace has been expanded and the new fitness center expansion is complete. As this resort builds out I'm sure it will become one of our favorite places to stay despite what all the corporate greed has done to Vegas. Right now, there's just to much construction going on all around Vegas and a lot of that construction has been slowed due to the economy. MGC is a great resort as it stands now but, once tower 3 is completed along with that second pool deck, I anticipate it have a more complete resort feeling to it.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to go to LV about 4 times a year on business to the point my suite was usually comp in Bellagio and before that in Caesars.  Loved it, and the special treatment such as free dinners, shows, drinks, etc.   I just love taking an elevator to dinner, the pools, a show, or the tables...and would totally miss that in a TS in LV.  On some trips the hotel limo was at call for me ... seldom needed a cab the when I did they were readily available.  because of my interest in the tables there's no way I'd enjoy staying in a TS there ... same with the Marriott near Atlanta where I did stay a week and was bored out of my mind hating the problem of a 30 min drive/parking to toss the dice.

Unfortunately, my days of frequent travel and comps to LV are pretty much over but I still wouldn't stay in a TS there.  On the other hand, I got a week's AC in LV for one of my senior mgmt and he and his wife loved it - but they spent no time gambling, saw only one show, and used it as a base to drive to the Grand Canyon, Death Valley, etc.

Brian



oldkey said:


> We love Marriott - but I really felt like I was staying at a Courtyard:
> 
> - no restaurant - just a "marketplace" exactly as they have at Fairfields and Courtyards
> - the smallest pool I have ever seen.....right next to the only bar
> ...


----------



## michigander (Oct 26, 2009)

*las vegas condo choice*

What would you recommend as a request for where we would like a unit?  We will be traveling to LV in two weeks and staying at Grand Chateau?  Thanks.  Any special tips on how we should spend our time?


----------



## kjd (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are a few web sites for things to do while at MGC.  You can walk over to the Hawaiian MarketPlace from MGC.  A great place to get show tickets.  It's called Tix4tonight.  They offer discount show tickets over the counter, but not at their web site.  You usually have to be there at 10:30am.  The discounts are for that day only.

The float trip is excellent--no white water.  You might also want to visit Lake Mead and take the paddleboat trip.  It's about a two hour cruise.  The conceirge at the MGC also has some good advice.

On one day you might want to drive to Mt. Charleston.  It's at 7,000 ft and much cooler than LV.  There is a lodge there and it is a good place for lunch.  Eat indoors or outdoors.  It takes about 45 minutes to get there. 

The indoor Desert Passage across the street from MGC has 14 restaurants and shops that stretch for one mile.  It's a good place to get some walking in out of the heat.

Web sites: 

http://foreverlodging.com/lodging.cfm?PropertyKey=130

http://www.looktours.com/rafting.html

http://www.tix4tonight.com/locations.html


----------



## PamK (Oct 26, 2009)

Grand Chateau let all of their new prospect sales people go earlier this year and only kept on the sales executives who work with owners. They have put an indefinite hold on buildings 3 and 4. And it could become a permanent hold.


----------



## kjd (Oct 26, 2009)

An indefinite hold or permanent hold on buildings 3 and 4 might be ok with present owners from the standpoint of density and trade power.  It does raise a few concerns about the status of promised improvements like pools, parking garage, Marketplace expansion and the like.

While not many people would go to LV because of a swimming pool (They need to go to a beach) I am concerned about the impact a permanent hold would have on promised improvements and maintenance fees.  I would also like to know how many of these promised improvements would be stopped altogether.  There is also a quesiton of why Marriott would need a large sales office if there were no new sales.  They had planned on moving the sales operations from Polo Towers into MGC.  Would any of that space be used by owners?  We now have a very small owners space that has little usage.

A final question is what would happen to the HOA?  Would the owners then be in control of it?


----------



## PamK (Oct 26, 2009)

The sales executives are still selling new units to existing Marriott owners. These could be owners of any Marriott resort. They have stopped the marketing effort to non-Marriott owners. Tower 2 is not sold out so they are selling units in this tower. When Tower 2 is sold out and if they decide not to build the 3rd and 4th tower, then the HOA would be turned over to the owners. The question remains about the new enhancements. I am quite sure there is nothing in writing obligating Marriott to these enhancements. The future of timeshares sales will dictate what will happen. 

Marriott recently put out a press release about their halting new construction. You can read about this on my website at http://www.theartofvacationing.com/viewnews.php


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 26, 2009)

I wouldn't read to much into this hold right now. With the economy, I wouldn't worry about it for a couple of years. There's no sense for any timeshare developer to building new inventory when the credit markets are crunched as they are if they have existing inventory to sell. Tourism is down, the economy and discrecionary spending is down and no one is wanting to sign up for an 18% loan. 

In a couple of years, if things turn around, then it will be back to business as usual. If it doesn't, then MGC will stand as it is without future improvements like the second pool, the lobby bar et.....I don't believe this will greatly affect the MF's of current owners as it stands now other than we'll have fewer non-income producing amenities to support. Fortunately for us, we bought into MGC becuase of the units and the location and not for a great pool.


----------



## curbysplace (Oct 26, 2009)

michigander said:


> What would you recommend as a request for where we would like a unit?  We will be traveling to LV in two weeks and staying at Grand Chateau?  Thanks.



The best views are the higher floors facing towards the strip.  Second choice IMO is high and facing the airport.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 28, 2009)

beanie said:


> and tower 2 is set to open shortly. prices we got for platinum were 29,900 for the 2 bdrm and 39,900 for the 3 bdrm . I think the 1 bdrm was 22k but not sure on that one


 
Resale prices on Ebay are:

1 bed: 2.5-4K
2 bed: 5-7K
3 bed: 10-12K

What a difference!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 28, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> I used to go to LV about 4 times a year on business to the point my suite was usually comp in Bellagio and before that in Caesars. Loved it, and the special treatment such as free dinners, shows, drinks, etc. I just love taking an elevator to dinner, the pools, a show, or the tables...and would totally miss that in a TS in LV. On some trips the hotel limo was at call for me ... seldom needed a cab the when I did they were readily available. because of my interest in the tables there's no way I'd enjoy staying in a TS there ... same with the Marriott near Atlanta where I did stay a week and was bored out of my mind hating the problem of a 30 min drive/parking to toss the dice.
> 
> Unfortunately, my days of frequent travel and comps to LV are pretty much over but I still wouldn't stay in a TS there. On the other hand, I got a week's AC in LV for one of my senior mgmt and he and his wife loved it - but they spent no time gambling, saw only one show, and used it as a base to drive to the Grand Canyon, Death Valley, etc.
> 
> Brian


 
I can see your point and it's a good one if you get your room comped.

For me the thing I love about LV, though, is the free valet parking everywhere and the easy accesibility of all the casinos.  There are so many good TS's in LV that are easy to trade into or just flat out cheap to get into with a getaway that I really like staying in a TS.  Rental cars are also quite cheap.  I'm not a big drinker, so I like getting in the rental car to go casino or restaurant hoping and I just use the free valet (I do tip $5 when I pick up the car, so not quite free) which is usually just right outside the tables in the casino's.

I just recently went to LV for a meeting and I stayed at Tahiti Village which was really quite nice.  The meeting was at the Sands Expo Center.  I like playing poker and scheduled to get in a bunch of tournaments at the Venetian, Mirage, Bellagio and MGM and was able to easily bounce around with the free valet parking.


----------



## Lizyyz (Oct 28, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> Resale prices on Ebay are:
> 
> 1 bed: 2.5-4K
> 2 bed: 5-7K
> ...



And a biennial 1BR just went for $960, yikes!


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Strip View ??*

Which tower should I request for the nicest strip view? Do any of the rooms offer open views of the Bellagio fountains? On the map it appears that the South tower would (is that the name?). I'll be in a standard 2BR.


----------



## DVB42 (Nov 12, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Which tower should I request for the nicest strip view? Do any of the rooms offer open views of the Bellagio fountains? On the map it appears that the South tower would (is that the name?). I'll be in a standard 2BR.




I just returned from the Grand Chateau last week. Our room was on the 35th floor, room 3519 so we were pretty high up. The elevator stops at floor 37 where the sales office is located. The pool is one level up from there, on the roof. Our room faced the strip with a very good view of the Bellagio. However the Bellagio Fountains is partly obstructed due to Planet Hollywood. You could see part but not all of the Bellagio pool that houses the fountains. I don’t think any of the rooms has a completely unobstructed view. Regardless the overall view was great.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 12, 2009)

DVB42 said:


> I just returned from the Grand Chateau last week. Our room was on the 35th floor, room 3519 so we were pretty high up. The elevator stops at floor 37 where the sales office is located. The pool is one level up from there, on the roof. Our room faced the strip with a very good view of the Bellagio. However the Bellagio Fountains is partly obstructed due to Planet Hollywood. You could see part but not all of the Bellagio pool that houses the fountains. I don’t think any of the rooms has a completely unobstructed view. Regardless the overall view was great.




Were you in the North or South tower? Do you by chance have a resort layout map showing room numbers? These are usually in Tug's resorts 'picture' folder, but I don't see any for MGC.


----------



## DVB42 (Nov 12, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Were you in the North or South tower? Do you by chance have a resort layout map showing room numbers? These are usually in Tug's resorts 'picture' folder, but I don't see any for MGC.



We were in the south tower. The Marriott is ½ block east of the strip. The Bellagio is north west from the Marriott. From our room (3519) the Bellagio was in direct view. I did not pick up a resort map with room layout.

Also, I have stayed in the north tower on earlier trips. The strip view is good from there as well. The best rooms in my opinion are on the higher level floors looking towards the strip. North and south towers are both good.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 12, 2009)

The north tower or tower one has a southerly view while the south tower or tower 2 has more of a view towards the north. If you click on the link in my signature below you can locate the photo albums I have from MGC. We have always been in tower 1 and have posted pictures of the views we've had.


----------



## LLW (Dec 24, 2009)

We are exchanging into a 3BR at MGC (not MG1).  Is that the south tower or the north tower? What kind of room request should we make besides high floors? Are there 3BRs on each floor? Are they all corner units? How nice are the 3BRs?


----------



## Retired TSO (Dec 24, 2009)

LLW said:


> We are exchanging into a 3BR at MGC (not MG1).  Is that the south tower or the north tower? What kind of room request should we make besides high floors? Are there 3BRs on each floor? Are they all corner units? How nice are the 3BRs?



The 3 BR units are very spacious and VERY nice. You will love them. I think they are approx. 2100 sq. ft...They are all corner units and face the Strip so you will have great views. We prefer the high floors...


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Tours at MGC*

Marriott called (and emailed) me about doing a tour. They are offering a choice of 10K MR points, $75 Visa card, $75 Morton's Steakhouse cert, or show tickets. As a bonus they are also offering a Marriott black laptop bag or a Marriott carry bag.

I am thinking about it just to see if there are any updates on the points system.


----------



## susanmmm (Feb 4, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Marriott called (and emailed) me about doing a tour. They are offering a choice of 10K MR points, $75 Visa card, $75 Morton's Steakhouse cert, or show tickets. As a bonus they are also offering a Marriott black laptop bag or a Marriott carry bag.
> 
> I am thinking about it just to see if there are any updates on the points system.



Terry...be very careful.  This is the resort that my husband and I were held hostage by an very obnoxious sales rep.  Worst Marriott presentation we have ever attended!

Good luck and keep us posted.  We will send out a search party if we don't hear from you!

Susan


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Marriott called (and emailed) me about doing a tour. They are offering a choice of 10K MR points, $75 Visa card, $75 Morton's Steakhouse cert, or show tickets. As a bonus they are also offering a Marriott black laptop bag or a Marriott carry bag.
> 
> I am thinking about it just to see if there are any updates on the points system.



If I did the tour (which I wouldn't anyway), I think I'd take the $75 Visa card or the MR points if I was collecting points. With the Mortons certificate you'd likely have to spend $75 or more to get the full value. I've never seen them make change from a gift certificate. With the Visa card you could go to Mortons and, if you bill was less than $75 you'd still have a balance remaining on the card. Show tickets are generally not worth so much as most of the show's offered can be purchased for 1/2 price at Tickets2night. 



susanmmm said:


> Terry...be very careful.  This is the resort that my husband and I were held hostage by an very obnoxious sales rep.  Worst Marriott presentation we have ever attended!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.  We will send out a search party if we don't hear from you!
> 
> Susan



Seems like there's always one of those salesmen in every office. Generally speaking we've had great presentations at Grand Chateau but, we are owners there and it's just been "owners updates". Most of the Marriott reps have been gentle but, there's always one or two in every office that breaks that mold. While sitting in a presentation at Ocean Pointe I couldn't help but overhear the rep in the next cubicle over really laying it on his prospects. I actually fealt very sorry for them having to sit and listen to what that guy was dishing out.


----------



## curbysplace (Feb 5, 2010)

Benefits of a tour at MGC last August--the next day I found TUG!  Well worth every minute of the tour soley because of that.  And we did the ticket thing, saw a show I've wanted to see forever:  Phantom.  We eventually bought at MGC and thanks to TUG, did it on ebay.  My first trade: had booked MGC for 2010 Christmas week and just last week my request-first trade was confirmed into Frenchmans Cove for this May--took just 2 weeks from the initial request.  We are thrilled.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 6, 2010)

We are on the 30th floor with a great strip view of the new City Center and the Bellagio. The place is very nice although we have yet to go to the roof. Still not decided on the tour.


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the view in july 2009. I am wondering how it looks now.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 6, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> We are on the 30th floor with a great strip view of the new City Center and the Bellagio. The place is very nice although we have yet to go to the roof. Still not decided on the tour.



Let us know if you decide to do the tour. We will be there the end of June in a 3 bedroom unit. Any recommendations on which floor we should put in a request for?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cindala said:


> Let us know if you decide to do the tour. We will be there the end of June in a 3 bedroom unit. Any recommendations on which floor we should put in a request for?



All the three bedroom units are at the ends of the towers and will wrap around the end caps. Tower 2 will be facing southwest and tower 1 will be facing northwest. It just depends on which view you want, south or north strip. Higher floor is always preferable IMHO if you're considering view.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 6, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> We are on the 30th floor with a great strip view of the new City Center and the Bellagio. The place is very nice although we have yet to go to the roof. Still not decided on the tour.



For me, unless I feel there is something I would like to learn or, I have an interest in owning at the property, I skip the tour. There isn't anything they can offer me short of knowledge that will entice me to spend 90 minutes of my vacation listening to a salesman trying to sell me another week that I don't need. With 7 deeded timeshares to pay MF's on, I have all I can handle.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 6, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> All the three bedroom units are at the ends of the towers and will wrap around the end caps. Tower 2 will be facing southwest and tower 1 will be facing northwest. It just depends on which view you want, south or north strip. Higher floor is always preferable IMHO if you're considering view.



This being our first trip to Vegas, I really don't know what the difference would be between south strip or north strip. What would you recommend?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cindala said:


> This being our first trip to Vegas, I really don't know what the difference would be between south strip or north strip. What would you recommend?



IMHO, either is fine. My wife prefers looking north. If you click the link in my signature below and then look for our Grand Chateau photo albums on our Webshots home page, you can get an idea of what the view is from the north tower or tower 1. 

North facing you will see more of the Alladin, Bellagio, Paris et... from the 2 bedroom master suite. Since the one bedroom lock-out faces more towards the south you'll still get great views of City Center, NYNY and Monte Carlo.

It will be switched around in tower two with views of the airport, MGM, NYNY, City Center and Monte Carlo from the 2 bedroom master suite and the 1 bedroom lock-out portion should still have views of some of the casino's to the north or directly in front like City Center, Bellagio and Alladin. 

Be aware that Polo Towers is ~ 22 stories and should block some of the view south if you're on floor 22 or lower.

Personally, I think either view should be great but, we've always had a tower 1 room with the more northerly facing view. Maybe next time I'll request the south facing room and tell her it's my turn to choose.


----------



## curbysplace (Feb 6, 2010)

IuLiKa said:


> This is the view in july 2009. I am wondering how it looks now.
> 
> View attachment 759



Finished; no cranes, moving traffic and people, people--at least New Years week.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 6, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> IMHO, either is fine. My wife prefers looking north. If you click the link in my signature below and then look for our Grand Chateau photo albums on our Webshots home page, you can get an idea of what the view is from the north tower or tower 1.
> 
> North facing you will see more of the Alladin, Bellagio, Paris et... from the 2 bedroom master suite. Since the one bedroom lock-out faces more towards the south you'll still get great views of City Center, NYNY and Monte Carlo.
> 
> ...




Okay, here comes the inevitable next question: Any differences between Tower I and Tower II? Are they two separate buildings, or same building, just different ends?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cindala said:


> Okay, here comes the inevitable next question: Any differences between Tower I and Tower II? Are they two separate buildings, or same building, just different ends?




Same building, two different wings. Otherwise as far as I understand they are exactly the same. Tower 2 is the newer of the two towers if that makes a difference.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 18, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Marriott called (and emailed) me about doing a tour. They are offering a choice of 10K MR points, $75 Visa card, $75 Morton's Steakhouse cert, or show tickets. As a bonus they are also offering a Marriott black laptop bag or a Marriott carry bag.
> 
> I am thinking about it just to see if there are any updates on the points system.




Just curious......did you wind up doing the tour? Any new information to report?


----------



## gomike (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 3BD reserved, which tower will give us a better view of the Bellagio?


----------



## Cindala (Jul 25, 2010)

gomike said:


> I have a 3BD reserved, which tower will give us a better view of the Bellagio?



The north tower will look towards the Bellagio though it will not be an unobstructed view of that resort.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 25, 2010)

Would Christmas time be a good time to visit Vegas and to enjoy the Christmas decorations?.


----------



## kjd (Jul 25, 2010)

The week between Christmas and New Year is a platinum plus week. The only one at MGC for the year.  I think you would have a difficult time trading in there at that time unless you could pick up a flextime trade. Yes, it is a great time of the year to go there because there is so much going on.  It's very crowded at that time.


----------



## ldanna (Nov 15, 2010)

I decided to use this old thread instead of starting a new one.

I will spend New Years Eve at Grand Chateau, so my question is: Am I going to be able to see the fireworks at the south tower (facing north)?

As far as I can remember, I saw the fireworks last time in Las Vegas back in 2000. All the east casinos had fireworks, but not the west ones. Is it still like that?

I was with my wife in front of the Bellagio and there were too many people there, and when I say too many, I mean you could not walk, it was scary.   Fortunatelly, no problems, but still scaring. If I could see the fireworks in my room fine, if not, where sould I go? BTW, now I have not only my wife but 2 boys, too.


----------



## kjd (Nov 17, 2010)

I would call MGC and check to see if the rooftop is open.  I would think that would be a great place to watch fireworks.  You wouldn't even have to be on the street.


----------



## Lizyyz (Nov 17, 2010)

We were in MGC this past 4th of July and went to the rooftop.  Mandalay Bay and Caesar's Palace's fireworks were mostly blocked by buildings, plus the concrete fence surrounding the rooftop were too high for me (I'm only 5'2") that I'd need a stool to be able to see below.  The bar area doesn't have as much fence height so I would have been fine if I was able to secure a spot there. We ended up going down to our rooms to watch from the windows.  We were on the 25th Floor.  Our 2BR unit was close to the elevator and had the Polo Towers/Mandalay Bay exposure, much nicer fireworks view than our 3BR unit.


----------



## ldanna (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the coments, I never thought about the pool area. I will try to call the resort and ask them about the fireworks. I just hope I don't get an automated "leave your room request" recording.


----------



## curbysplace (Dec 25, 2010)

We were there last new years eve (12/31/09).  The rooftop was open for a great viewing of the fireworks show from there. It is an identical synchronized show from seven major casino rooftops. MGC limits the  number that can go up to the roof that night.  But if you get your wristband early new years eve day you should get up there-no problem.  A lot of fun and you avoid the 250,000 to 300,000 folks walking and crowding on the strip.


----------

